# roller/hi flyer



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

Had lost one of my hi flyers and had an extra cock so I paired him w/my yb white roller he is a saddle back red grizzle they seem to be getting along and are trying to move in to the nest boxes.He seems happy now having a gf.What do think the off spring will turn out like?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I have some Iraqi tumbler/Pakistani high flyer mixes.
Some tumble some don't.
They fly like the highflyers and do not route like the tumblers.
That could also be because they were with a large high flyer kite.
I talk about them here along with some pictures.
I would advise against breeding them.
Throw some fake eggs under them and keep everyone happy!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/4-free-birds-in-phoenix-54430.html


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Your not going to have birds that roll good or fly well. At least not as good as if they were pure.


----------

